# (A) ein 24" für alle Fälle ...



## daniel77 (24. November 2020)

Unser Grosser (7.5 Jahre alt) hat sich in diesem Jahr zum absoluten Bike-Freak gewandelt. War das Velo-fahren im letzten Jahr noch so eine Begleiterscheinung, so hat der Lock-down, das damit verbundene Homeoffice und die Möglichkeit mal eine schnelle Runde gemeinsam zu fahren den ausschlaggebenden "Kick" gegeben.
Das modifizierte Kania 20 Large und das Tow-Whee machten uns dann zum "Stammkunden" auf unserem hometrail, dem Gempen-Nord-Trail / Blackberry-Section (https://www.trailforks.com/route/gempen-nord-trail/).
Plan war dann eigentlich ein Mworx aufzubauen und erst mit 24" und dann später mit 26" auszustatten. Aber wie der Zufall  so will kamen wir wirklich günstig im Mai zu einem Vpace Max26, welches dann mit knapp 1.22m auch gefahren wurde. Er kam überraschenderweise sofort auf den Trails damit klar und in den Sommerferien machte er dann auch noch den Bikepark Brandnertal unsicher.




Blackberry-Trail @home




Bikepark-Brandnertal

Da wir in der Region mit vielen Pumptracks von Velosolutions gesegnet sind, wurde das bald zur absoluten Lieblingsbeschäftigung. Ebenso wurde mit wachsender Begeisterung mit den Nachbarskindern Rampen zusammengenagelt (Fabio W. lässt grüssen...). Dazu wird bis heute das 20" Kania genutzt.




Pumptrack Gempen SO

Die Nutzungsphase des Kania geht aber langsam zu Ende und es gibt ja auch noch einen kleinen Bruder....
Ausserdem braucht es noch ein Velo für en Alltag, das Vpace möchte ich nicht in der City anbinden. Es muss also ein Nachfolger für den 20"er her. Ein 24"er fehlt ja noch in der Riege und könnte ab Frühjahr für Pumptrack, Alltags-Geballer und rumgondeln verwendet werden.
Wie es der Zufall so will kamen wir zu einem äusserts hässlichen aber in gutem Zustand befindlichen und gut ausgestatteten 26" Canyon. Ziel ist es vom Canyon möglichst viele Teile zu übernehmen und mit dem Verkauf der 26" Teile das neue 24"er (teilweise) zu refinanzieren. Ausserdem möchte ich daraus ein gemeinsames Winter-Projekt machen in dem das gemeinsame schrauben und aber auch die Planung des neuen Bikes im Vordergrund steht. Ich hoffe das auch die wirtschaftliche Betrachtung, also Teile verkaufen, neue kaufen, eine Liste führen mit vermittelt und geschult wird.

Prinzipiell steht die Teile Liste schon, Budget sind jetzt erstmal 350€ plus der Erlös aus den Teilen vom Canyon.




das letzte Bild vor dem am Freitag beginnenden Schlachtfest, Optik ist echt 🤮


----------



## daniel77 (7. Dezember 2020)

Ok, dann legen wir mal mit den ersten Teilen los. Das Canyon ist geschlachtet und hat beim zerlegen dem kleinen Mann schon viel Spass bereitet.




Formula R1, leider waren die Schellen am Canyon gebrochen und wir haben diese mit etwas Geschik und Dremel extrahiert. Falls jemand eine günstige und stabilere Alternative zu den originalen Klemmen hat, bitte melden!




)-fach XT Schaltwerk und Schalthebel




2x Schwalbe Mow Joe, gebraucht aus den Kleinanzeigen




und gestern pünktlich zum Nikolaus aus China eingetroffen, 152mm mit 30T NW Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (10. Dezember 2020)

Sattel ist ein alter Bekannter dem am Freitag noch die Nase gekürzt wird....


----------



## Ivenl (10. Dezember 2020)

Gibt's den schon nen Rahmen?


----------



## daniel77 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Gibt's den schon nen Rahmen?


Ja klar. Sollte nächste Woche kommen


----------



## daniel77 (24. Dezember 2020)

Rahmen ist endlich angekommen!




Force Forkys 24




passende Disc-only Gabel


----------



## daniel77 (24. Dezember 2020)

Also schnell ausgepackt, Lackierung top, Bremsaufnahmen (leider IS2000) alle plan, nix zu meckern für den Preis 👍🏻
Der Junior konnte nicht warten, let’s go:








Vorbau ist ja hier ein alter Bekannter...


----------



## daniel77 (24. Dezember 2020)

dann dem Spider die Nase gekürzt




Lenker dran, Laufräder eingesetzt und kurze Sitzprobe


----------



## daniel77 (24. Dezember 2020)

danach die Bremsen, Griffe und Schaltkomponenten montiert....




Damit fertig für heute. Leider fehlt das passende Innenlager, morgen früh also nochmal schnell zum Veloladen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Dezember 2020)

Sehr cool! Auch dass Sohnemann mitmacht ist umso cooler.


----------



## daniel77 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ja, er ist voll motiviert und hat vieles selbst gemacht. Macht Spass, kann ich nur empfehlen 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (24. Dezember 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ja, er ist voll motiviert und hat vieles selbst gemacht. Macht Spass, kann ich nur empfehlen 👍🏻


+1
Haben bzw. machen wir auch immer so. Hat auch einen enorm positiven Einfluss auf den Umfang mit dem bike...


----------



## daniel77 (24. Dezember 2020)

So, haben es dann doch noch fertig gemacht:


----------



## giant_r (25. Dezember 2020)

die leitungen sehen noch etwas lang aus, ansonsten aber schoen und schon, dass der nachwuchs mitbaut.
wo seid ihr beim gewicht gelandet?


----------



## daniel77 (25. Dezember 2020)

giant_r schrieb:


> die leitungen sehen noch etwas lang aus, ansonsten aber schoen und schon, dass der nachwuchs mitbaut.
> wo seid ihr beim gewicht gelandet?



Leitungen werden selbstverständlich noch gekürzt, Material liegt schon bereit. Auch braucht die R1 nochmal eine Entlüftung. Allerdings war dafür die Geduld beim „Erbauer“ gestern nicht mehr vorhanden....
Gewicht sollte so um die 8.5-8.7kg liegen.
Für den Kapitaleinsatz von ca.350€ schon ok 😉


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2020)

Heute wurde das Bike zum ersten Mal richtig intensiv genutzt:
am Vormittag Pumptrack 








Nachmittags mit dem Kollegen durchs nachbarliche Waldstück räubern, während die Papas hinterherjoggen 




dann Jump-Ramp heizen mit Papas Scheinwerfer




Der wird gut schlafen 😬


----------



## ik23 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hi Daniel77, schöner Aufbau. Was sind denn das für Laufräder, was fertiges oder selbst zusammengesteckt? Und welche Länge hast Du für das Innenlager genommen. Hab den gleichen Rahmen in blau schon hier, aber der wird frühestens im nächsten Sommer aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. Dezember 2020)

ik23 schrieb:


> Hi Daniel77, schöner Aufbau. Was sind denn das für Laufräder, was fertiges oder selbst zusammengesteckt? Und welche Länge hast Du für das Innenlager genommen. Hab den gleichen Rahmen in blau schon hier, aber der wird frühestens im nächsten Sommer aufgebaut.



Innenlager ist ein 110mm 4-Kant Shimano.
Laufräder sind erstmal nur fertige vom Chinesen (Lutu xt) und leider mit knapp 2kg zu schwer.....
Laufradbau ist etwas was ich noch nicht kann aber unbedingt lernen möchte, von daher sind als nächstes selbstgebaute Laufräder in der Pipeline.


----------



## daniel77 (18. Januar 2021)

nach dem Aufbau ist vor dem Upgrade.....Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.35x24


----------



## daniel77 (23. Januar 2021)

montiert! Die Reifen sind echt ein Hingucker, alle Pumptrack-Buddies waren begeistert. Mit wenig Luftdruck ist das Bike sogar Trail-tauglich


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (3. Februar 2021)

Dein Beitrag, das Bike gefällt mir.

Muss mal überlegen, ob ich das ganze nicht auch umgesetzt bekomme - müsst mich dann nur ein wenig beeilen - der Großen (7/1.30) ist das 20" schon zu klein. Der Vorteil ist nur, das Junior (5/1.10) es dann übenehmen kann.

Bekomm Teile am Fahrrad getauscht, kann ein komplettes Motorrad vom Rahmen aus aufbauen, tausch/repariere dir an PKW sämtliche Teile oder rüste einen LKW um... aber ein Fahrrad von Null aufbauen für Kids - da scheitert es bei mir schon im Bezug was ist Kids gerecht...


----------



## Binem (4. Februar 2021)

boehseonkelz89 schrieb:


> Aber ein Fahrrad von Null aufbauen für Kids - da scheitert es bei mir schon im Bezug was ist Kids gerecht...


Ach das. Ist nicht so schwer, im Grunde geht es nur ums Gewicht, kindgerechte Teile sollte auf alle Fälle die Kurbel sein.
Daumenwert Körpergröße in mm. Sonst muss nur die Geometrie passen, also Vorbau, Lenkerbreite usw.  Bei 24 Zoll ist das Schaltwerk Grössentechnisch nicht mehr kritisch.
Und definitiv eine 1x xx Schaltung,kein Umwerfer vorne.


----------



## Ivenl (4. Februar 2021)

Das Problem ist dieses Jahr nur alle Teile aus Europa zu bekommen, es ist mega viel ausverkauft und ohne teilekiste/ Ali wird's echt schwer


----------



## daniel77 (4. Februar 2021)

Mach es so wie ich, alte Gurke kaufen und ausschlachten und auch sonst auf Gebrauchtteile ausweichen. Problem ist wie @Ivenl sagt die Kurbel. Aber eventuell lässt sich da was auftreiben.

Was man beim Force Rahmen wissen sollte, die Haltbarkeit der Lackierung ist nicht besonders....


----------



## TheSchicki (10. Februar 2021)

Ich stehe aktuell vor dem massiven Problem, dass keine 24er Rahmen verfügbar sind...
Den Force Rahmen hatte ich vor zwei Wochen bestellt. Lieferant hat mir heute eine Stornierung geschickt,ohne Vorwarnung... Ist nix mhre lieferbar.. Aarrrrrr

Habt Ihr mir einen Tip, wo man einen vernünftigen, und bezahlbaren, Rahmen bekommt??? Disc muss sein..


----------



## daniel77 (11. Februar 2021)

TheSchicki schrieb:


> Ich stehe aktuell vor dem massiven Problem, dass keine 24er Rahmen verfügbar sind...
> Den Force Rahmen hatte ich vor zwei Wochen bestellt. Lieferant hat mir heute eine Stornierung geschickt,ohne Vorwarnung... Ist nix mhre lieferbar.. Aarrrrrr
> 
> Habt Ihr mir einen Tip, wo man einen vernünftigen, und bezahlbaren, Rahmen bekommt??? Disc muss sein..



bei wospbike.de mal geschaut?




__





						Abdeckungen
					






					wospbike.de


----------



## TheSchicki (11. Februar 2021)

Genau da hab ich bestellt.....
Laut Shop in 3-6 Tagen Lieferzeit, tatsächlich aber kein einziger im lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. Februar 2021)

frame FORCE FORKYS MTB 24
					

size: 30,5 cm (seat tube length)included V-brake pivots and disc brake mount-ISfor headset: 44 mm, semi-integratedfor seatclamp: 31,8 mmfor




					www.force.bike
				












						Force Forkys Alu Rahmen Disc+V-Brake gelb fluo NEU MTB 24" | eBay
					

Force Forkys Alu Rahmen Disc+V-Brake gelb fluo NEU MTB 24" | Sport, Radsport, Fahrradrahmen | eBay!



					www.ebay.ch
				












						Force Forkys MTB 24"
					

Rám Force Forkys MTB 24" bílý, velikost: 30, 5 cm (délka sedlové trubky) včetně čepů na V-brzdy a navářek na DISC brzdy-IS pro řízení: polo-integrované 44 mm, pro objímku sedlovky: 31, 8 mm, pro sedlovku: 27, 2 mm, pro objímku přesmykače: 31, 8 mm, pro středovou osu: 68 mm, BSA závit materiál...




					www.zbozi.cz
				




🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Binem (12. Februar 2021)

__





						HARDTAIL | SchlierseerBikeparts | Hausham
					

Große Auswahl an Rennrad-, Mountainbike-, Cross-, Trekking- und E-Bikerahmen Schlierseer Bikeparts




					www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de
				



in ganz klein vielleicht mit 24er Rädern für den Anfang?


----------



## tomek81 (9. März 2021)

@daniel77 bis zu welcher Körpergröße könnte deiner Meinung nach das von dir gebaute Bike vernünftig genutz werden?
Dein Thema hat mich nämlich stark dazu inspiriert mit meinem Bald 9 jährigem Sohnemann, der jetzt ca. 129cm groß ist, ein ähnliches Bike zu bauen.
Es wäre jetzt auch mein erstes komplett zusammengebautes Bike und leider besitze ich keine Teilekiste, aber ich habe einfach mal irgendwie Lust darauf.
Bin zwar "nur" KFZ Mechaniker, aber habe schon das eine oder andere Fahrad komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut, denke also es ist machbar. Das einzige was mir schwer fallen könnte wird sein die passenden Komponenten zusammenzustellen, aber dafür kann man ja hier mal nachfragen.


----------



## daniel77 (9. März 2021)

tomek81 schrieb:


> @daniel77 bis zu welcher Körpergröße könnte deiner Meinung nach das von dir gebaute Bike vernünftig genutz werden?
> Dein Thema hat mich nämlich stark dazu inspiriert mit meinem Bald 9 jährigem Sohnemann, der jetzt ca. 129cm groß ist, ein ähnliches Bike zu bauen.
> Es wäre jetzt auch mein erstes komplett zusammengebautes Bike und leider besitze ich keine Teilekiste, aber ich habe einfach mal irgendwie Lust darauf.
> Bin zwar "nur" KFZ Mechaniker, aber habe schon das eine oder andere Fahrad komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut, denke also es ist machbar. Das einzige was mir schwer fallen könnte wird sein die passenden Komponenten zusammenzustellen, aber dafür kann man ja hier mal nachfragen.



Mein Grosser ist jetzt 1.30m und passt sehr gut auf sein Vpace Max26. Das Reaper ist für schwierigeres Terrain bestimmt und geht jetzt mit 24“ bestimmt super im Bikepark und auf Trailtouren. Ich hoffe das mit dem Upgrade auf 26“ die Nutzung bis ca. 1.50 wie beim Max26 möglich ist und dann auf ein XS Erwachsenbike gegangen werden kann.
Das Tuning auf 10kg ist aber zwingend, sonst fährst nur bergab.

Guter Test zum Reaper:








						Rocky Mountain Reaper Review - The Bike Dads
					

Rocky hits the goal of making a full suspension bike that grows with your kiddo. The Reaper will allow you to tackle more challenging terrain with the kids.




					thebikedads.com


----------



## tomek81 (10. März 2021)

Ich meinte eigentlich das Bike mit dem Force Rahmen. Das Reaper ist doch wieder was ganz anderes.  
Oder soll ich das jetzt so verstehen,  dass das Bike mit dem Force Rahmen inzwischen ausgemustert wurde?


----------

